# the new crop of (comfort?endurance) bikes



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

help me out folks. i ride a 12 year old caad4 and didnt think anything bad........UNTIL i demoed a gran fond. holy ****! is it just me or is this bike the second coming! im a pretty big guy. 6 foot 4 215ish rode a 61 and absolutely loved it. the price...not so much. but im kinda hooked, thinking of getting one climbed better, descended much better. does everybody have a bike like this in their lineup or the fondo the real deal.
thanks


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

The Giant Defy Advanced is pretty comfy, compact geo, tall HT.


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

will have to give it a try. thanks. was also wondering about the 23mm rims. the norm?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

DCTILLER said:


> will have to give it a try. thanks. was also wondering about the 23mm rims. the norm?


Coming from a CAAD4 most modern carbon bikes will feel pretty plush. Definitely take a look at the Defy, Specialized Roubaix, Felt Z series and Trek Domane. Regarding 23mm rims, they are not the norm yet, but theyay be soon. I currently own 4 wheelsets built with 23mm wide rims, I am sold on their advantages for most riders/situations.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

The Defy Advanced is a great bike at a great price.

Some other options in same price point:-
1. Norco Valence Carbon series (comes with fender mounts)
The geometry is within a couple of mm's here and there, identical to the Defy.
Though the 2 and 3 model are around 300g heavier than the Defy Advanced frame

2. Jamis Endura carbon series (fender and rack mounts)
Not sure of the weight, but the bike is cheaper again. Has a higher stack / shorter reach than the Defy and Norco.

3. Lapierre Sensium series; a bit more expensive

And for some interesting viewing, compare the side profile of the Norco and Cervelo RS seat stays. Both Canadian!
You can do the same (whole bike profile this time) with the Defy Advanced and Merida's Ride Carbon. Both Taiwan!


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. i loved the stiff while being plush. jumped on it a few times and couldnt believe the way the bike responded. also was amazed at the 28c tires. will take a look at the others.


----------



## robocp01 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just purchased a 2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 1.5. I just got it and posted a photo in the Fuji Manu. Thread. Love the design and the esthetics of the bike.. All integral cabling, and Ultegra components. Im 6'2" 230, and got the XL 61 cm. Got it for 2599.00 and was able to get 270.00 dollars worth of points from Performance. Have not ridden it yet because the weather sucks but will be soon.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

real key to comfort bike is wide tires


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 see if 28s will work on your CAAD4. I have some on a CAAD5 - took a little file work on the rear brake bridge. Improves the "ride and drive" quite a bit.


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

somehow i think its more than just the wheels/tires. i run 25s now. will try and get a seat on a few others. have definitely been bitten by the bug now. thanks for the replies.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Giant Defy Advanced. Highest quality frame, since they make them for themselves and others plus best selection of components.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Whatever you get, look for clearance to run 28s. They change the (long) ride for the better, completely. I'll never go back.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

champamoore said:


> Whatever you get, look for clearance to run 28s. They change the (long) ride for the better, completely. I'll never go back.


Just mounted 28s, which measure closer to 30mm, on a Defy Advanced 0 with plenty of clearance. First tried them on a Bianchi Infinito with Campy SR brakes and they were no go. Both front and rear wedged up against the brake caliper.


----------



## vmps (Feb 15, 2013)

Sun Rider said:


> Just mounted 28s, which measure closer to 30mm, on a Defy Advanced 0 with plenty of clearance. First tried them on a Bianchi Infinito with Campy SR brakes and they were no go. Both front and rear wedged up against the brake caliper.


 Which 28s?


----------



## AllanB (Feb 5, 2013)

I just started cycling in Feb/2013. I was 255 lbs...5'9". After completing 3 centuries, I finished my first double century...STP on 7/13. I now weigh 225. In Feb, I bought a 2013 Specialized Roubaix SL-4. I bought it because I was told it was comfortable. I can't speak for any other bike but the bike I have, works for me. Good luck on finding the right bike.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

My Focus Izalco Ergo R is stiff yet comfortable and compliant, and the stock tires are Conti 24mm Grand Prix.

There are cetainly some excellent choices in the endurance category. It seems to be the fastest growing segment of the market.


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

aclinjury said:


> real key to comfort bike is wide tires


True.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

If you have the budget try the Time NXr. The bikes ride is as smooth as they come and it is stiff and compliant enough to ride in a crit...handles like a race bike as well. If you can find them you could go wirh the RX or RXs as you might be able to get them slightly cheaper.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

darwinosx said:


> Giant Defy Advanced. Highest quality frame, since they make them for themselves and others plus best selection of components.


I have a Defy Advanced SL and love it, test ride one and you will see for yourself


----------

